# I want someone to mod my Rexlight from 2007.



## bullpup (Nov 16, 2014)

Hello,

Not sure if if this is the right place but looking for the best driver and LED that can fit. I believe the 14500 fit in this.
If this is the wrong place for this please let me know where to post.

i know it sounds nuts modding a 30.00 USD light but this was my first LED and enabled me to find CPF.

It is from the old KiaDomain days.


Thank you in advance


----------



## Cerealand (Nov 16, 2014)

You can try to post in here if you're want Vinh to mod it. His service details are in the first post of the thread.

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...Need-Modded-Work-2013-)-(Taking-Orders-Again)


----------



## bullpup (Dec 13, 2014)

Well I was able to get vin to modify it. I guess the driver was epoxied in but he did put in an xml2 LED. 

I will post beamshots when I get back Monday. He even said he replaced the lanyard as it was beat up from seven years of use. I was so impressed I sent him my TN31 for a mode including heat sink. 


Thanks everyone I know it seems like a weird thing to do but I wany to keep this and give to my daughter one day as it was my first high powered light after the Pal Light. I can tell here "I remember when this was a show stopper"

thanks everyone for the guidance 

long live the Rexlight. 
P







Cerealand said:


> You can try to post in here if you're want Vinh to mod it. His service details are in the first post of the thread.
> 
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...Need-Modded-Work-2013-)-(Taking-Orders-Again)


----------



## aginthelaw (Feb 6, 2015)

text me the pics!!! we joined up in the same year! that was my same first light! I was going to do the same thing after changing my mind about selling it! wow, that's the most exclamation points i've ever used in a post! pm coming!:twothumbs


----------

